# Camera Shopping on Black Friday



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new Camera and was wondering if you guys could help me pick out a (not so expensive) camera. I don't need anything too fancy, but I do have some things I would like:
- If it could stay cannon that'd be nice, sense I already have lenses from them.
- I like to use my pictures as backgrounds and posters, so a high rez is good too
- I've always wanted to play around with HDR, something that was very difficult for me with my film camera.

I had an old SLR film from cannon, but because it was film bloating it up didn't look all that nice and waiting to see my pictures is a hassle. I'd like to take a lot of pictures on the spot and brows through them intermediately on my computer.
So, yeah, if you guys could help me pick something out that'd be great. Black friday is just around the corner perhaps i could find it at a near by store....thanks again in advance!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Blue & welcome
if you are looking for something that is compatible with accessories that you already have I think you should mention the name & model of the stuff it should be compatible with.

I assume we are talking about a Digital Camera, are the lenses you have also from a digital and if so are they DSLR ? I know you mention Film Camera but I have the impression that 35MM Film camera Lenses may not be compatible with DSLR or Digital camera due to the differing focal lengths. However I would like that point confirmed or tossed out by some of the other guys in the forum.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Its a EOS Rebel 2000











I'm really quite lost on what to get now. I just got back from the camera store, and as far as cannons go, their cheapest DSLR was $500.

I found this on ebay for $300

http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-EOS-Digit...wItemQQptZDigital_Cameras?hash=item563755d2e4

He also had said to be careful with older DSLRs because they have lots of missing features. Is this true?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well the one you showed is a used camera, but the seller says it is like new. 
The seller seems a good rep, use Paypal protection and you should be OK.

I don't own a " good digital camera" I am still a film guy. As far as missing features? To me a camera only needs to to set the aperture, and the speed, a place for an external flash is all the camera needs anyway.

BG


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your old lens should work just fine. Depending on the model (sensor size actually) they may have increased focal length; your 50mm "normal" will become a 75mm on a DSLR. 

That said, if you like your lens you can buy a body only. But the kit lens don't add that much and are usually worth buying. 

HERE's ONE there are many many more.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

What I really need in a Camera is when the file is done, a big big image to use as posters/ wall paper and settings to shoot HDR.

So the camera in the ebay page is good?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The older Rebel 2000 will give you an image size of 3072x2408 pix. The XS max size is 3888x2592. That nearly 20% difference will be noticeable at large print sizes. As reference: Canon's 1DIII will do 5616x3744 (at over 10X the price. :Wow1: )

Also, some models will do HDR automatically in the camera. Worth doing the research if that's important to you.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

big big image means using lots of memory when taking the shot. Obviously the more pixels you have the bigger the blow up you can make 

there is a site here that can help understand pixel resolution vs picture size

http://www.microscope-microscope.org/imaging/image-resolution.htm

also this one which matches better the resolution of the camera you are looking at.

http://www.photoshopessentials.com/essentials/image-resolution.php

This camera is only 6.3 MB and whilst that is probably more than good enough for creating your average OS screen backgrounds you may find it will fall short on poster size pictures especially if you require to crop the original.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Gah, all these are so EXPENSIVE :sayno:

Is there a website where I can just type in what I wan't and get back cameras that fit that?


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Would a EOS elan7 do what I want?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Blue

No it won't. The Elan 7 is a film camera not a digital

*HDR*(High Dynamic Range). Any digital camera can do HDR. (see below) 

*Poster size*... IMHO, 5Mpx and above can be poster size. Certainly 5mp is more that adequate to use as a monitor wallpaper...

The caveat about the 5mpx and poster size...the difference between looking at a printed photo and a poster is the viewing distance. (It is all to do with the 'circle of confusion', a subject for another time)

A printed digi photo is usually printed at round about 5000 dpi, which to the eye is a smooth transition. the viewing distance is about arms length.

A poster, I believe is in the order of 150 dpi however the viewing distance is from much further away - It also depends on the size of the poster

A 3 foot poster will look the same as a 300 foot poster when viewed from their respective optimum distance.

HDR - an HDR set usually comprises of at least 3 frames of varying exposure of the same scene.: - 2 stops, normal exposure & +2 stops.

If the camera you buy is capable of exposure 'bracketing' then set the brackets up as above. If it can't do bracketing, then all you have to do is take 3 separate exposures as prescribed. A tripod is an essential bit of kit here.

The 3 images are then combined is several different ways depending on what software you have. I use Photomatix Pro 3.

... I seem to be going a little off topic re your choice of camera. 

Going with Canon is a good choice, especially if your lenses have the same mount. Have a look on eBay for a second hand Canon 20D @ 8.1MP one was sold on UK ebay not long ago for £250...

However remember that it is the lump of glass up front that gives the final quality of the image.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Circle of Confusion!* In a nutshell, the CoC is the smallest round dot the eye can define at a given distance - I cant remember the exact measurements but it is something like 500th of an inch at 12 inches...I could be wildly out - It was in 1952 (ish) when I studied the subject for my exams! However that is the gist of it... Google 'Circle of Confusion' if you want to be even more confused! :grin:


----------



## wintersnow (Aug 30, 2007)

Blue445 said:


> Its a EOS Rebel 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a good camera.


----------

